# Working on Labels



## nafarmboy (Aug 28, 2012)

Howdy, Just started making wine a couple months ago, so I dont have any ready to bottle yet. I figured in order to keep my mind off of drinking cloudy wine and lowering the headspace in my carboys I'd start working on some labels. Outside of drinking the wine after it is made i am trying to figure out what is the most fun...........making the wine or making the labels. Here is a couple I am playing with........what do you think? nafarmboy


----------



## rodo (Aug 28, 2012)

Both are great I like the Bronze Muscadine best.


----------



## nafarmboy (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks Rod.......I like the pin up look on the peach but I like the fantasy at on the muscadine too. A person don't realize how many choices there are when it comes to labels till they start trying to decide. Nafarmboy


----------



## mjrisenhoover (Aug 29, 2012)

I like the Georgia Peach one too!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Aug 29, 2012)

Both are fantastic! But the peach is my favorite. 

What kind of labels are you using? You got nice edge to edge color.


----------



## nafarmboy (Aug 29, 2012)

Boatboy, These are actually printed on some 39lb brochure paper and cutout with a paper trimmer and glued on with a glue stick but I used the Avery 8168 label and DesignPro 5 that I was telling about earlier, and they printed well within the margins. nafarmboy


----------



## Chateau Joe (Aug 30, 2012)

Great labels! I'm partial to the Georgia Peach myself.


----------



## Lurker (Aug 31, 2012)

Beautiful labels. I like the heavy labels and I use my grand daughters glue stick after I spray on a couple layers of my wife's hair spray. Labels come off with water.


----------



## copenhagen (Sep 22, 2012)

pin up looks is truly great idea, represent the vintage era. 
i think there will be great in you made a pin up girl series to all type of your wine.


----------



## nafarmboy (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks copenhagen.............here is a couple more.
Tom


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 22, 2012)

Great labels!


----------



## nafarmboy (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks Dan. Here is the beginning of one for my strawberry.


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm looking forward to seeing the finished label.


----------



## nafarmboy (Sep 22, 2012)

I havent a clue how it will turn out yet but you can rest assured I will spell Liberty correct on it before I print it stick it on 30 bottles and give half of them away. LOL
Tom


----------



## copenhagen (Sep 23, 2012)

looks great nafarmboy! fantastic with skeeter pee on top!
did you made this pin up series? 

IMO, liberty vineyard & winery logotype not look good or catchy. you have to made it look great in the markets. this identity really important so you have to upgrade it.


----------



## nafarmboy (Sep 23, 2012)

Copenhagen, i gladly accept constructive criticism. Are you talking about the font, the name, or the whole logo in general? I have been playing around with the labels for a month or so and i haven't really got settled on anything, i have actually been trying some other fonts for the logo as i agree it is something that i need to settle on and stick with. The name is something i am pretty settled with.
Tom


----------



## Julie (Sep 23, 2012)

nafarmboy said:


> Copenhagen, i gladly accept constructive criticism. Are you talking about the font, the name, or the whole logo in general? I have been playing around with the labels for a month or so and i haven't really got settled on anything, i have actually been trying some other fonts for the logo as i agree it is something that i need to settle on and stick with. The name is something i am pretty settled with.
> Tom


 
Tom,

I think he is trying to sell his service to you. I don't know this for sure but from what I can find out so far, I believe this is why he is on the site.


----------



## nafarmboy (Sep 23, 2012)

You think so Julie, i wouldn't doubt it, i thought maybe he saw my labels and felt sorry for me  . Don't anybody needed to feel sorry for me right now.......my wife and i were headed into town to see a movie and low and behold i spotted a 5 gallon plastic carboy laying on the side of the road. I made her take the next exit and turn around and let me pick it up. Little road trash but other than that perfect.  thanks for looking out for me.
Tom


----------



## nafarmboy (Sep 23, 2012)

Oops....road rash


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Sep 24, 2012)

Julie said:


> Tom,
> 
> I think he is trying to sell his service to you. I don't know this for sure but from what I can find out so far, I believe this is why he is on the site.



Yeah - I wouldn't doubt it either...


----------



## copenhagen (Sep 24, 2012)

@nafarmboy.
I was talking about logotype of your winery with big hand writing 'L'. thats just one of your details you should change (maybe) coz its represent your winery, its like your company logo. 
the rest is great, include the idea of writing "SKEETERPEE" around pin up girl head. 

---

Thanks, I just share a suggestion that maybe would help nafarmboy coz I was like his concept about pin up themes. for me, wine should give a finest expression. you can denied it, but people on the market look at the label (include the details) for the first time. that's is the face of wine in market. I think its really important and as I am a graphic designer (also buyer) why im not helping him, I love his concept, that's vintage. 

If I want to sell my service, I will opened a thread and show my portfolio but im not. im not try to making money here. if at last nafarmboy was out of idea and need my help. if he ask, I would love to help him. and thats FREE. just because I love wine and I love his concept. 

if you see one of my label work I posted on another thread. thats because I dont know how to contribute in this forum coz Im newbie here, so I try to post one of my recent work about wine. and I wish I can contribute with more positive suggestion from my knowledge, my experience working with winery, and as a one of market view.

Ok, Im not a winemaker but really want to have a vineyard and making wine too. that's my dream guys. I wanna learn about wine making and wine culture here. let say Im wine enthusiast, but still newbie.

sorry for being silent reader since joing this forum, but admin told me to share everything I know about this.

respect to you all wine makers


----------



## tonyt (Sep 25, 2012)

Okay, that Cherry is down right HOT!


----------



## nafarmboy (Sep 25, 2012)

I kinda like it too, Tony. Ok what about this logo, is it better or worse or just different?
Tom


----------



## copenhagen (Sep 26, 2012)

thats better man! great work!
but the kerning on winery text in a bit rough. between W and I, also N and E a bit too far.


----------

